

How to win friends and influence people - summary - marketer
http://www.notesofintelligence.com/influence/basic-summary.html

======
bridgetroll
Why, why, WHY does it seem that everyone wants to boil life's little gems into
soulless powerpoint slides???

[<http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/powerpoint>]

The boiled down life's lessons in a minute essentially suck the nectar, the
subtle and gentle breeze of a late spring reading out and leave us with a
husk, a shallow shell.

Trying to extract real context out of a summary of "How to win friends and
influence people" is like saying Michelangelo was this artist dude who made a
naked man statue he called David. and leaving it at that.

Go read the book. I did. It changed how I interact with people. The book is
genuine, its not a quick fix instant gratification job. It is about how other
people do matter and how we can help them help us by understanding their
needs, their desires. Dale's book is about recognizing how you interact with
others and how to make fundamental changes in yourself to be stronger
socially.

